# Upgrading a Dell Optiplex GX280 - Graphics card?



## Jonathan1982 (Dec 2, 2007)

Not sure if this is the correct sub-forum for this question?

I was recently gifted a Dell Optimax GX280 and thought I'd upgarde it substantially as a project and to use it for games as my Dell Inspiron 1501 isn't that great at HL2.

Here's a link to more info on the machine:
http://www.dell.com/html/us/products/optiplex/GX280_3d_model.html

The current specs are:
XP Pro SP2
Pentium 4 2.8GHZ
512MB Ram
80GB HD
250Watt PSU

I have already purchased the following upgrades:
2GB DDR2 800mhx RAM (2x1GB)
Internal DVD Drive
430Watt Antec PSU

I'm now thinking about graphics cards and the variety and selection is confusing. 

What I want to know is, what is the best card I can get, baring the processor's limitations in mind - I have been told that, if I upgrade to an ATI X1950Pro there maybe a bottleneck at the processor - what kind of problems will this cause? Are there any other cards that would be better for this machine?

Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan1982 (Dec 2, 2007)

I've seen some other cards on ebay, but I really wouldn't know where to start differentiating them. These are 256MB, 512MB and 1GB respectively, yet are all of a similar price :4-dontkno

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=230196862301&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=170172422978&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NVIDIA-GEFORC...oryZ3762QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The 7600GT would be the best match for that CPU.

We've got a bunch of GX280's where I work and wouldn't want to game on ANY of them.


----------



## remusnet (Jun 19, 2010)

As this model is designed to work in the office and is dedicated for business games for it is a challenge . But with almost any video card PCIe it will do better job as the CPU is HT. HT performance feels especially with Sony Vegas.


----------

